# Car Audio system advice..



## RyanDrnk (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi there I just bought a 1992 chevy s-10 blazer and want to put a nice audio system in it. I dont have anything at the moment because I wanted to do some research on how it should be set up first. Can some of you suggest a nice setup? Trying to keep it at a reasonable price as well. :laugh:


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

depends on your goals, budget and system you are trying to achieve. Are you searching for the concert like experience or the "Holy crap who the hell is making all that noise" experience?


----------



## RyanDrnk (Mar 7, 2011)

Im definitely looking for the concert type experience. Budget will probably be somewhere around 1200 for now but may go up a few hundred as I get going. I know i want to get a couple subs for bass but I also want great vocals as well. I listen to mostly rock/metal but I listen to some old school hip hop too.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

my advice is to get a good set of components for the front and back, run a 4 channel amplifiers to them, also you can get away with 10" woofer for the low end bass since it is a smaller truck.


----------

